# messed up on Phenibut again



## adillonm15 (Jul 20, 2011)

damn, phenibut got me again.

i already went through withdrawal from this substance for about 5 days about 1 year ago, and i swore id never let it happen again.

anyways, day after day, over the past 13 days i kept coming up with excuses to take it.

I went through an entire 100g tub in 13 days.

I took my last dose yesterday morning, and i already feel way off.

a headache, pressure on my head, depression, terrible social anxiety, and feel a bit like im dreaming. also joint pain.

this is only about 1 day into it, so im very scared.

i have no money so i cant buy any more to taper or any other supps..
have no access to benzos...

what should i do?

will alcohol help calme me down or just make withdrawals worse?

do i have to just fight it out?

you do it to yourself..


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

What's phenibut??? I've never heard of it.


----------



## adillonm15 (Jul 20, 2011)

its a legal anxiolytic.

read up on it, theres tons of info both on this site and the rest of the web.

if you have strong self control i highly reccomend it as the best otc supp ive ever tried far and away

if you have an addictive personality then id advise you to stay away because TOLERANCE and WITHDRAWALS are very real! Not to mention after days of continuous heavy use, i expereience what seems to be kidney pain, stomach pain and diarrhea. Sad that they become acceptable to me.

Anyways, i feel fantastic right now.

I feel great, no WD sypmtoms.

Maybe i was just feeling a hangover effect earlier?

I mean it was bad earlier, i was so depressed and literally felt like i was going to pass out!

i havent taken any other compunds or alcohol in the meantime either 

time will tell i guess...

my head actually does kind of hurt....just noticing it though probably cuz im thinking about it and talking about it..the mind is powerful..


----------



## Acousticphilosopher (Dec 11, 2012)

I hear the withdrawal can be very unpleasant
I would consider buying another (smaller) tub and using increasingly small amounts for a few weeks - come off slowly.
I've come to realise that legality isnt always the best means of deciding whether or not something is safe...
It might be worth considering talking to your doctor and explaining that you're physically dependent on a potent GABA agonist
Mega doses of niacinamide may be able to help (Jonathon Prousky) - in high enough doses it can exert an effect comparable to benzos
Good luck! It'll pass


----------



## adillonm15 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thankst for the luck, I can take all I can get right now.

It has now been about 50 hrs since last phenibut ingestion,
Its 11 am, and god I just want absolutely nothing to do with this day.

I feel so uncomfortable depressed and agitated.

And it doessnt helpwith the stress of currently being in an on again, off again relationship with my gf of two years when I only want it to be on, and her basically telling me she wants nothing to do with me right now last night.

And my parents questioning me for being on drugs cuz I look like **** and I've been doing nothing the past two days doesn't help eithere.

And I'm supposed to be looking for a job right now. Which is hard enough for me as it is.
God, this needs to end.


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

you shouldnt abuse Phenibut


----------



## adillonm15 (Jul 20, 2011)

Now about 80 hours since last phenibut dose.

Last night I drank, I had a 40 oz and a four loko, and got drunk and felt great. I'm thinking now that was a huge mistake.

I woke up with a terrible hangover and the withdrawal symptooms are worse than ever.

I've had absolutely no appetite all day

Me and my "gf" had plans to go to the shopping outles today, so I still took her and had a good time but told her I was sick and had a hard time keeping conversations going.

I'm really really hot right now.

I've been taking 5htp to try to calm myself down but I think that's making everything worse.

I'm really hot.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ryobi said:


> What's phenibut??? I've never heard of it.


A tub of white powder that tastes like salt and does nothing but cause nausea.


----------



## adillonm15 (Jul 20, 2011)

^And these god-awful w/ds.

I'm on day 5, feel much better than yesterday, but still very anxious and agitated with a headache.

I want to do nothing but order more phenibut so i can start feeling normal again, but i keep stopping myself as i do not want to go through this awful cycle again.


----------



## baxman (Aug 18, 2012)

^if you could get access to neurontin, that would wipe away 90% of the phenibut withdrawals.phenibut is very effective for anxiety relief especially considering its legal and cheap.it didnt work all the time though and it gave me massive brain fog at the end.


----------



## adillonm15 (Jul 20, 2011)

baxman said:


> ^if you could get access to neurontin, that would wipe away 90% of the phenibut withdrawals.phenibut is very effective for anxiety relief especially considering its legal and cheap.it didnt work all the time though and it gave me massive brain fog at the end.


thanks for the advice, but unfortunately i no longer have any access to neurontin, which i at one time did, probably 3 or 4 years ago.

I did get prescribed xanax for 4 months, but i havent been back to see my psychiatrist or get a refill in about 6 months.

But being as desperate as i am right now, i gave in and called my psychiatrist office and asked them for a refill and they called the pharmacy and approved me for 60 .5mg!

I'm going to pick up my script in about an hour and hopefully it'll help me get through the rest of these w/ds much more easily.


----------



## adillonm15 (Jul 20, 2011)

Although I dont like how groggy xanax makes me, the nullyfying effects it has on the phenibut w/d are well worth it.

I will use it for the next few days and go from there to try to make this more bearable.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Phenibut. I'm amazed it's legal since it's not really some supplement but a drug. It's powerful. I wish GHB was still legal. Wanna try that.


----------



## adillonm15 (Jul 20, 2011)

Freesix88 said:


> Phenibut. I'm amazed it's legal since it's not really some supplement but a drug. It's powerful. I wish GHB was still legal. Wanna try that.


agree, agree, agree, agree, agree, and agree.

the xanax is def helpiing.

although i've been having a hard time discerning bewtween yesterdays events. its REALLY conufisng me and scaring me lol.

it should be MONDAY in my mind.

Anyways..ben dosing xanax every 4 0r 5 hours and the only neg effects ive felt are grogginess and difficulity remembering things.


----------



## adillonm15 (Jul 20, 2011)

adillonm15 said:


> agree, agree, agree, agree, agree, and agree.
> 
> the xanax is def helpiing.
> 
> ...


WOW, LMAO. Do NOT even remember posting this, that's insane.

I remember being offered weed whilst on xanax and i took a couple hits and starting freaking out about which day it was lol.

Anyways, My xanax script is now gone. I abused it heavily to completion and the last week seems like a day to me. Didn't do much though or get into too much trouble, i think. But it definitely made me forget all about withdrawling, and ive been off everything the last 2 days now and I feel fine.


----------



## Destined2B (Jan 6, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> A tub of white powder that tastes like salt and does nothing but cause nausea.


Agreed. Might as well get drunk from non-alcoholic beer.

OP, Get better!


----------



## Dc77 (Jan 25, 2013)

I use primaforce phenibut and it is very effective for me but I only take 1 gram at a time and do not drink while taking it or the hangover will be brutal..I only take phenibut once or at most twice a week when I cant sleep the other nights I use valerian and Kava Kava which works quite well..


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

DamnExtr0verts said:


> you shouldnt abuse Phenibut


Tell us something we don't know.

Phenibut is an anxiolyic that should NOT be used more than 3x a week, and should be taken above 3 grams unless you wanna possibly kick in a next day hangover!

You should not LOAD on it, or take it consecutive days. It should be your go to tool for certain times or days when you REALLY some anxiety and mood lift aid. It is very potent and acts similar to GHB.

To ease withdrawals or a hangover I RECOMMEND you get L-theanine with valerian... Or obviously benzos do help greatly along with GABA agents like Gabapentin (Neurontin) or Pregabalin (Lyrica) which is the one I personally use in case I feel foggy the next day or just totally out of it.

Another priceless gem would be Kratom....probably the next best thing to weed. It can do more than take away withdrawals. It can provide at the minimum same beneficial effects as Phenibut, though I say Kratom is WAY more superior as I personally take it almost daily.

Careful using Phenibut in the future, to the OP, you have a huge problem on your hands and I suggest you STAY AWAY from gaba affecting drugs or supplements for a while!!!!!! Unless you wanna repeat your consequences, which is your choice 

That's it.

And yes just for reference PRIMAFORCE quality is superior. I suggest them if any of you buy Phenibut in the future.


----------

